# Can't get bluetooth radio to work on a new amd64 [SOLVED]

## Budoka

I am using the Gentoo Bluetooth Guide at http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth and after a small hiccup, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-898256-highlight-.html as best as I can tell successfully configured and re-compiled my kernel.

However, I can not get my bluetooth to work.

The Adapters-KDE Control Module can't find any bluetooth adapters.

```
 hcitool scan

Device is not available: No such device
```

```
# hciconfig
```

 Returns nothing.

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 2232:1018  

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0d62:a100 Darfon Electronics Corp. Optical Mouse

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 8086:0189 Intel Corp. 

```

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)                                                                                                            

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)                                                                                                                       

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)                                                                                                                       

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b4)                                                                                                                       

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)                                                                                                           

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)                                                                                                                                        

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)                                                                                                              

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)                                                                                                                                   

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Caicos [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series]                                                                                                                    

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34)                                                                                                                                   

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)                                                                                                       

04:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller                
```

I am out of my depth here but it appears to be crashing?

```
# /etc/init.d/bluetooth status

 * status: crashed

TL_Samsung tlee # /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

 * WARNING: bluetooth has already been started

TL_Samsung tlee # /etc/init.d/bluetooth status

 * status: crashed

```

 *Quote:*   

> http://bpaste.net/show/81495/

 

According to the manufacturer my box has  *Quote:*   

> Bluetooth	Bluetooth v3.0 High Speed

  and it does indeed work when I boot into Win7.

What should I do next to troubleshoot this problem? I am L-O-S-T. Thanks.Last edited by Budoka on Tue Mar 26, 2013 3:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dinominant

I don't see anything in the lspci or lsusb that looks like a bluetooth device. Is your box a laptop? Is your wireless disabled with a hardware switch or is it disabled int he BIOS?

----------

## Budoka

 *dinominant wrote:*   

> I don't see anything in the lspci or lsusb that looks like a bluetooth device. Is your box a laptop? Is your wireless disabled with a hardware switch or is it disabled int he BIOS?

 

Yes it is a laptop.

I don't see anything for blue-tooth in the BIOS and there isn't a hardware switch. There is a Fn switch for wifi but that is just the regular 802.~ wifi.

It's a dual boot box and Bluetooth radio works fine when I boot into Windows 7.

[IMG]http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/715/capture4y.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/854/capture3lz.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/850/capture2sc.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/201/capturesfp.png[/IMG]

Thanks

----------

## dinominant

Looks like I was wrong... This is your bluetooth device:

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34)
```

I found this thread where people appear to be having problems with the wireless, but not the bluetooth. Maybe unmask the latest version of linux-firmware and emerge it, then try compiling your kernel again so it can load that firmware?

----------

## syn0ptik

bluetooth should be in list devices if it does in the system

hcitool dev

----------

## Budoka

 *syn0ptik wrote:*   

> bluetooth should be in list devices if it does in the system
> 
> hcitool dev

 

Returns this :  *Quote:*   

> # hcitool dev
> 
> Devices:

 

I am really at a loss and not sure how to proceed. I will look at the above referenced thread but not sure if it is the same issue.[/quote]

----------

## Logicien

I have an Atheros Bluetooth AR3011 device on an external USB port in an Acer mini tower. It is drive by the ath3k/btusb modules. Even if those modules are loaded at boot time by the kernel and from /etc/conf.d/modules, the bluetooth device is never seen until I unplug it from the USB port and plug it again. Than it is seen by lsusb and hciconfig -a and work properly.

To resolv the problem, I tried several things like compiled the USB and bluetooth support in hard in the kernel with no success. The best I can do is to blacklist the ath3k bluetooth module because, when it is loaded by the kernel at boot time the Bluetooth device is not detected and it slow the boot process.

So, it look like some Bluetooth devices need to be plugged in after the boot process on some Linux machines. I haven't found an other way to use the Atheros Bluetooth AR3011 device on this Acer Aspire X1470 mini tower. Worst, two other USB Bluetooth devices that are detected at boot time make the kernel panic after being associated with an other Bluetooth device.

Ironically, I have a netbook and a laptop and both integrated bluetooth devices work normaly after boot without my intervention. More, I made a test, and the external USB Atheros Bluetooth AR3011 device just work to after boot on my netbook.

I have no solution, but something is missing during the boot that is there after it and make some devices only usable then.

----------

## Budoka

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> I have an Atheros Bluetooth AR3011 device on an external USB port in an Acer mini tower. It is drive by the ath3k/btusb modules. Even if those modules are loaded at boot time by the kernel and from /etc/conf.d/modules, the bluetooth device is never seen until I unplug it from the USB port and plug it again. Than it is seen by lsusb and hciconfig -a and work properly.
> 
> To resolv the problem, I tried several things like compiled the USB and bluetooth support in hard in the kernel with no success. The best I can do is to blacklist the ath3k bluetooth module because, when it is loaded by the kernel at boot time the Bluetooth device is not detected and it slow the boot process.
> 
> So, it look like some Bluetooth devices need to be plugged in after the boot process on some Linux machines. I haven't found an other way to use the Atheros Bluetooth AR3011 device on this Acer Aspire X1470 mini tower. Worst, two other USB Bluetooth devices that are detected at boot time make the kernel panic after being associated with an other Bluetooth device.
> ...

 

Thank you for the information. This makes it even more confusing to me because my bluetooth is integrated and not an external radio. So it sounds like I went wrong somewhere. I double checked my kernel and I did compile the requested components into it so not sure how to troubleshoot further. Being a noob doesn't help either.

----------

## Budoka

I updated my kernel to 3.8 in gentoo-sources and voila! My bluetooth works. Oh well.

----------

